# retrieving ducks in the river



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

I got a question for some of you out there, I found a really hot spot on this river that is loaded with ducks, my problem is the river flows fairly quick, i mean not dangerous or nothin but fast enough to take your dead ducks down stream and make it imposible to retrieve them, and even with a dog he might get one but the rest will be long gone before he has a chance to get to them, do any of you have any suggestion or have an easier way to retrieve some of these ducks, one idea i was thinking of was putting a almost like a vollyball net across the river downstream to stop them and then use the boat to retrieve them when were done hunting, but the river is really wide like 100ft. Any suggestions will help?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Only shoot the ones you are SURE will hit the DIRT - or don't shoot.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Shoot one at a time. Not sure about the net working. I think the current may take them under it. 100ft and nothing in the middle to firm the net sounds like a no go.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

If the birds are in there good I'd simply shoot one bird at a time and let the dog tag care of em. Unless you put in some really sturdy poles you're net will get washed away quickly and who knows what type of wildlife and fish it will kill if you can't retrieve it.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Boat. Put it down river.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

Spinning rod with 10 lb. line and a size 18 floating rapala with oversized treble hooks. Have retrieved many ducks over the years with this and not had to risk the dog or myself in water neither of us should be in.


----------



## waterfowladdict (Mar 23, 2008)

Set your decoys 20 to 25 yards up stream from where you want to sit, wait until they pass you, shoot them, then walk out and grab them as they come to you.


----------



## aharvey010 (Feb 22, 2008)

its to deep to wade out in


----------



## Jewish Mallard (Dec 20, 2008)

Put a partner at the next bridge and have him retrieve and report back to your location every few hours. This is what we do.


----------



## mnbirdhunter (Sep 15, 2005)

Get another dog.


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

field hunt just off the bank, if the area alows it or find an area that has some open back water. That usually is the best.

Sean


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

What I do is hunt an inside bend of the river and place the dogs about 75 yards downstream. That way the dogs see what is going on and the timing is about right for them to make the retrieve as the duck drifts past.


----------

